# Deputy Sheriff Brian Harris



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Brian Harris



*Kane County Sheriff's Office
Utah*
End of Watch: Thursday, August 26, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, August 26, 2010
*Incident Location:* Arizona
*Weapon Used:* Rifle
*Suspect Info:* At large
Deputy Brian Harris was shot and killed while tracking a burglary suspect in the desert near Fredonia, Arizona.

Deputy Harris had begun a foot pursuit of the man in Kane County, but the man fled across the border into Arizona. As Deputy Harris tracked the man's movements he was fatally struck by rifle fire.

A large manhunt was initiated in which the suspect exchanged fire with other officers multiple times. The suspect, who was familiar with the desert area, was believed to have to stored supplied in various locations.

Deputy Harris is survived by his wife and two daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Kane County Sheriff's Office
76 North Main Street
Kanab, UT 84741

Phone: (435) 644-4916

_*Please contact the Kane County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Harris


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy Harris


----------

